# Assessment of skills



## zidden (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you require to get your skills and work experience assessed when applying for EOI and if so how?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

zidden said:


> Do you require to get your skills and work experience assessed when applying for EOI and if so how?


You don't need to provide proof until the next stage - but it's worth making sure what 'evidence' is needed at this point.

What industry are you in? The required evidence is likely to change from profession to profession.

For work experience, things like offer letters, promotion letters, or a letter stating you worked for a company and your role will do.

For qualifications - see the following - Recognised qualifications


----------



## zidden (Feb 6, 2011)

I am qualified Mechanical Engineer to Honours Degree Level (10 years experience) and also a Qualified Primary Teacher, Post Grad Degree (1 years experience).

I would hope to use my mechanical engineering purposes for migrating. However I have not worked in that field for 2 1/2 years.

Will I still be able to use my Engineering skills to claim work experience or is the situation the same as Oz, 12 months in the last 24?


----------

